# acrylic and metal



## spnemo (Aug 31, 2010)

I recently red an article about using soft metals in wood blanks.  Has anyone tried using soft metals in acrylic?  

If so, what steps are needed to make an acrylic blank with copper accents?


----------



## Pens By Scott (Aug 31, 2010)

I made one attempt with brass.  I found that using CA glue to make the join was ineffective.  I moved to 5 minute epoxy, worked way better.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=31369&d=1276575394


----------



## spnemo (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice pen!  Glad to know it can be done.  Now I have to get to work.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Sep 1, 2010)

In keeping with the brass/wood combo, what did you use toturn down your blank?

I recently made a wood/acrylic pen, with aluminum flashing between both mediums.  I also found that I was re-sharpening my tool more than I'd like to.  (High Speed steel)

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=14729


----------



## Willee (Sep 2, 2010)

I have made many pens with metal such as Aluminum and Brass in wood and Corian.
Most worked well but the metal will drag into light colored wood and is hard to keep it clean looking.
I did one pen with Aluminum in Corian and I could not get the Corian to polish next to the metal strip.

Metal in a pen looks very good but has its special set of problems to be overcome.

Here are some photos of metal in wood pens.


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 8, 2010)

HOT DAMNED!!! That's some SEXY 4th axis work you have there... I really like the wavy billets!!!


----------



## patsikes (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Willee. Can you share your techniques?  Awesome pens!


----------

